# Outback 23Rs



## Johnny

Hey All,

I'm new to the forum and travel trailer ownership. While doing research I read a bunch of posts about Outback campers from here, and figured I would join now that I own one. I have stayed in and borrowed RVs in the past, but this is new to me.

I just picked up a 2008 Keystone Outback 23RS on a private sale. The unit looks really clean, we picked it up last Thursday and then I had to be out of town so my wife and daughters (8 and 4.5) have played in it all weekend, but it will be next weekend before we really use it. I found a detailed PDI form and used that to inspect the unit before buying, and I'm hoping I know what I have got myself into!

We will be pulling it with either my Chevy 2500HD (Duramax LBZ/Allison, 4x4, crew cab, short box) for the big family trips or with my wife's 1/2-ton Tahoe (5.3 with a tow package) for it's main intended use of a place for them to stay at horse shows. My pickup already has a Prodigy 3 for hauling my open trailer, but now I need to pick up another one for her truck.

So if you have any specific threads or advice about either the 23RS or owning a trailer in general, it would be much appreciated. And sorry if I posted this in the wrong place.

Thanks.


----------



## duggy

Hi Johnny and welcome to Outbackers!









Sounds like you should be fine with your tow vehicles. I was thinking you could get a second mount for your brake controller, and swap it between trucks, but I'm guessing you need it to tow the horse trailer while your DW tows the Outback.

For advice the best suggestion I have, is to browse and search the threads on this forum. There is a ton of info here, and if you can't find what you're looking for, post a question, and someone will point you in the right direction.

And as far as I'm concerned, you posted this in the right place!


----------



## crunchman12002

Johnny,
Congrats on the new to you OB. Welcome to the site!
crunchman


----------



## Randy A

Just recently joined myself ... while not becoming too active yet, I have taken in quite a bit of knowledge with all the great info that is here.

Congrats on your new TT and have fun!


----------



## Johnny

Thanks all. I definitely have been reading through a bunch of pinned topics and reading old posts.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

That DMax will jerk the frame out from under that little 23RS. My 6.7 Cummins does it to mine. A 23RS only goes 5k dry. It has been a great unit for us but we will be selling ours after this season. Gonna need more space with a 4th kiddo on the way!

-CC


----------



## Insomniak

collinsfam_tx said:


> That DMax will jerk the frame out from under that little 23RS. My 6.7 Cummins does it to mine. A 23RS only goes 5k dry. It has been a great unit for us but we will be selling ours after this season. Gonna need more space with a 4th kiddo on the way!
> 
> -CC


The amazing Kreskin is predicting a 301BQ or 312BH in your future!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Insomniak said:


> That DMax will jerk the frame out from under that little 23RS. My 6.7 Cummins does it to mine. A 23RS only goes 5k dry. It has been a great unit for us but we will be selling ours after this season. Gonna need more space with a 4th kiddo on the way!
> 
> -CC


The amazing Kreskin is predicting a 301BQ or 312BH in your future!
[/quote]

Kreskin might just be right! Although we are also looking at used bunk model 5'ers







Not that I haven't been obsessing about this for a few months I am partial to '08-'09 Heartland Sundance 2997BHS that I would mod to add two additional bunks in the rear bunkroom. Makes for a 5 person bunkroom back there. Triple slide, 33'. As far as another Outback...the 301BQ plan would work great except that the Outback's tiny bathroom is a "pain point" for us. I became violently ill once while on a trip and my wife did not enjoy seeing my rear end sticking out of the bathroom while I was heaving my guts up into the toilet.

-CC


----------



## Johnny

We took it out for it's first run over the weekend of June 9th. Everything went well, no major issues. I ended up towing it with my 2500HD since I have towed my flatbed car hauler with it many times and it would allow me to only change one thing at a time. It towed very nicely. The sway bars and hitch came with the trailer, and did a great job of keeping the big box between the lines.

Biggest issue I have is that the toilet seal seems to be blocked and is allowing the water to drain out. My wife is taking it this weekend for another horse show, so I have to try and get that sorted this week. I believe it's just a bit of paper blocking it from completely closing. My guess is that we over stressed water conservation with the trailer to our daughters, and they went too far the other way.

Only other item of note was that our sink faucet basically fell apart. I'm not sure if the kids had tweaked it or if it was almost ready to fail on delivery, but I was able to re-seat the o-rings and put it all back together. It was the first o-****, what did I get myself into when I saw water spraying out of the faucet, but it was pretty much a non-issue.

Other than that, it's been great. My wife and kids are happy, nothing serious has shown up, and I think she is going to try her hand at driving it to the horse show this weekend. Oh, and so far, no talk of anything bigger needed.

:fingers crossed:


----------



## OutbackerTim

Welcome to Outbackers! As a fellow Michigander (St. Clair Shores) and 23rs owner, I'm pretty sure you'll enjoy it.
I'd take a look at some of the mods, specifically the rear slide out support.
My family used to go to a bunch of 4H and other horse shows years ago and the grounds can get pretty bumpy.


----------



## Johnny

It's been a busy summer, but a great summer. Happy wife = happy life. My wife and kids love the trailer. I have even had the opportunity to head out racing while the wife and kids head to the horse show.

I finally picked up a P3 for my wife's truck so she doesn't always have to take the truck. I'm hoping to get it installed and tested over the weekend.

I'll have to search around for the support mods.


----------

